# Hersteller Laufräder ?



## subdiver (1. November 2020)

Wer stellt die Laufräder für Lapierre her bzw. welche Komponenten werden verwendet?


----------



## subdiver (11. November 2020)

Die hier stellen die LR für Lapierre her.








						fastace
					

fastace




					www.fastace.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (12. November 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> welche Komponenten werden verwendet?



Steht in den "Specifications" unter dem jeweiligen Bike


----------



## subdiver (12. November 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Steht in den "Specifications" unter dem jeweiligen Bike



Danke, die kenne ich.
Ich meinte die Komponenten (Naben, Felge , etc.) der Laufrädern.
Die Antwort habe ich mit oben selber gegeben.


----------



## saturno (14. November 2020)

die naben sind wohl von novatec


----------

